# hope I don't have headspace issues



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Shooting with family on thanksgiving n one of the cases from a factory load I fired had split in the webbing and the primer was extremely flat. Firing pin had punctured primer and you can read the headstamp imprint on the bolt face. Only one other case had a flat primer But not like this one. Notified manufacturer n gave them lot #. Any signs of a headspace issue to look for?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Caliber?? Normally headspacing does not change. So if you have had and used his rifle for a while and this is the first time you have had this happen it is probably not headspace.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It was .35 whelen 200 gr hornady superformance. Have not had any issues with this rifle in the years ive owned it other than a box of Remington factory loads that gave me several misfires.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like your rifle doesn't like those loads. I'd examine closely the cases after shooting this ammo and if you have any more problems I would discontinue it's use. This ammo does not have a very good reputation for accuracy and has many similar reportings like yours.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ive shot half the box over the course of several months. I hadnt seen any pressure signs on the cases up to now. After I fired the one that nearly split i noticed the one I fired just before had a flat primer. Not nearly as flat as the one that split but definitely noticeable. Im not used to looking for pressure signs in factory ammo.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Superformance ammo isn't "normal" factory ammo. They use a "special" powder, and "proprietary" loading techniques. That is why they get the (su) performance that they claim. It is also why normal handloaders don't get the velocities that you get with factory loaded ammo in the 204 Ruger. I'm not necessarily a fan. If you think you need the extra velocity, get a 358 Norma.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i mostly handload for my .35 whelen, but last year i had a $50 cabelas card for christmas and seeing as they never have any .35 cal bullets, i picked up a box of these to try out since the only factory load over 200 gr are those 250 gr remingtons that gave me so many misfires. I shot a few out of the hornady box here and there over the last several months. not crazy bout em, but i had em. then these last two i shot near blew up on me. 
i like the .35 whelen for what it is. a medium bore cartridge that throws heavy bullets at moderate velocity. my whelen seems to shoot 250 gr @ 2500 fps most accurate. i think the ammo manufacturor's focus on lighter faster loads in the whelen has to do alot with southern states allowing single shot centerfire rifes of .35 cal or larger to be used during muzzleloader season. budget singleshot .35 whelens from cva and h&r have become pretty popular in those states. now federal fusion, barnes, and hornady all have light weight whelen loads flying along at 2800-2900 fps. only explanation i can think of why someone would buy a whelen and want to shoot nothing but light weight high velocity loads when there are plenty of more common cartridges that can do the same. 
I was just concerned that with misfires from remington factory loads, and random pressure spikes in hornady factory loads, but no issues with my handloads, could it be a headspace issue? or is it likely just over charged hornady ammo?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

hornady called me the other day. their tech said that the first few cases in the box measured normal, but they steadily got longer until the last two with flattened primers and the one with split webbing. considering I shot those 10 rds over the course of a year and half shot probably 80 handloads in addition, it looks like i have some kind of creeping headspace issue. I dropped it off at the gunsmith who wont get to it until monday. anybody have this problem before? could it just be the barrel slowly unthreaded a hair over time? it shot plenty accurate the entire time. hornady is still replacing the entire box of ammo as well.


----------

